# Talk me out of an Antec Legend!



## atomicscott (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a chance to grab an Antec Legend about 10 years old. Is there anyone here who would discourage it or any things they don't like about the machine? Anything to look out for when checking it out to purchase? Thanjs so much for any help! Scott


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Please direct any replies here New 6/4 press recommendations


----------

